# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  كم عمًََر عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه على الحقيقة؟

## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

يقول أهل السير أنه أسلم  وعمره 26 سنة 
في السنة 6 من البعثة .
وظل في مكة 9 سنين قبل الهجرة 
مات23 هجرية


ويقول أهل السير أنه مات وعمره 63
ألا ترون أن الأمر في مشكل 
هل من قول آخر ؟

كم يكون عمره على الحقيقة ؟

----------


## محمود الجيزي

قال الزركلي في الأعلام (5/ 45 وما بعدها):
عُمَر بن الخَطَّاب
(40 ق هـ - 23 هـ = 584 - 644 م)عمر بن الخطاب... أسلم قبل الهجرة بخمس سنين... وبويع بالخلافة يوم وفاة أبي بكر (سنة 13 هـ بعهد منه.
ونقل في الهامش عن تاريخ الخميس ما نصه: " مولده سنة 13 من مولد النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلم".

----------

